# Bringing Home the Ratties



## Arshness (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi all.. new rat owner here and first time on the forum.

I'm sorry if this is posted elsewhere (I did a search and didn't find what I was looking for)... 

Could anyone give me some advice on how to handle the first few hours/days with my new rats?
I just brought home two boys and set them up in a cage. Currently they're exploring and milling about the new area. 
I have read so much conflicting information that I don't know whether I should leave them be for a while or just take them out and play with them to get them used to me as much as possible today and onward. 

Advice on how to best approach the first day would be so helpful. I don't know how fast response tends to be on this forum so if no one happens to see this today, still, advice on early-on bonding with them would be really nice. 

I've read at least two dozen sites on care and handling and playing with them and how to deal with them in general but I guess once I got them home and was faced with "what do I do next?" I wasn't sure of the answer. One site says leave them alone for an hour or two, another site says NO play with them for the first few hours... which is right?


Thanks a lot,

Arsh


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

This is an easy q. Leave them alone for at least a few days till they get to know their new home. They need to know where they will be sleeping tonight. where their food is going to be. wheres the water? They need to learn their new home before their new owner.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Unless they are very well socialized and very interested in playing with me, I leave them alone for a day or two.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

I think it depends on the rats and where you got them from. My two girls wanted to play straight away, so I let them. I had put them in their cage first and they went straight to get a drink, explored everywhere, them wanted attention  though my rats have been used to human contact from an early age.


----------



## Arshness (Nov 12, 2011)

These came from a pet store, but the staff said they take them out and play with them every day. There aren't any breeders anywhere near me that I could find so I went with them. Not sure how it'll go of course, but I wanted to try. I saw a LOT of conflicting information on leaving them alone versus playing early on so I tried to at least give them some interaction with me tonight. I didn't end up succeeding. I got one to come out of his hidey house and he ended up getting away from me and darted behind a bookshelf. I got him back with some effort but it was an ordeal. Not what I was hoping to present him with first off. 

Anyway they're in their cage for the night and not going to be bothered more until it's been longer. They seem interested in the outside presence, but not sure of it. They sniffed my hand a lot and all but wouldn't take a treat from me. I pet them some and they seemed to like it but they then just wandered off to explore their cage even more. I hope they are alright and don't just want to be left alone. 

I'm going to just leave them alone until tomorrow night then. We'll see if they want to play with me then.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Arshness (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay so... over yesterday they didn't want to be messed with. We attempted to at least interact with them several times, giving a treat or petting a little. They mostly did what they could to get away from us. One of them came over at a point and actually sniffed/licked a hand a little before darting off again, but they are pretty skittish. I'm really hoping they are okay and not poorly socialized. I'm going to give it some more time before I get really worried tho.


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Even if they were poorly socialized, with proper, slow, socialization, they will learn to trust you.
Good luck!


----------



## Rachjones90 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have just bought my first pair of rats myself. Sooo don't know if this will be helpful to you but... we left our 2 boys for the first couple of days to settle into their new environment. We then started letting them sniff our fingers. Soon enough our more social rat Buddy would make his way onto your hand when you held it out for him. Our other rat Freddie is a little more shy than Buddy so we carried on the same technique for a couple of days and eventually we were able to handle him. Freddie is still very shy and not as confident as Buddy with being handled. What your doing is great! They will come around in their own time. Good Luck! Keep us posted! xxx


----------



## Arshness (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone have any further advice on bonding with them now they've been here a couple days? They're mostly hiding in their little house. They've moved on to taking treats between cage bars but don't seem to want to come out to socialize. Should I take one out at a time and play with them a bit to get them used to me?


----------



## Arshness (Nov 12, 2011)

Rachjones thank you. Sorry it didn't show me your reply before I responded just now. I appreciate the encouragement and advice. I'll keep working with them.  They're awfully cute!


----------



## Ressal (Oct 18, 2011)

When I brought my girls home (pet shop rats, unfortunately) they were incredibly unsocial and hated humans so I had to use the forced bonding technique after a couple of weeks of patiently attempting to bond with them. Before you resort to that, I'd suggest trying to persuade them out the cage and on to your lap using baby food or porridge on a spoon so they can't run away with it. If they react well to that, gently stroke them and talk to them. The sooner they get used to your voice, the better. I used to sit and read books aloud to them. 

The good sign is that they're taking treats from you (although I'd avoid giving them through the bars as in future they may misinterpret your finger for a treat and latch on to you) but, as I did with my girls, I found which treat they preferred over everything else and popped a few in the cage each day and then stopped, forcing them to come out of their house to take them from me, and it worked! It takes a lot of time for skittish rats to become social enough for you to handle comfortably, but after a lot of hard work, the reward is worth the wait.

If you don't mind them running around on your bed, then it's a great place to put them. It smells of you, there's plenty for them to investigate and they can hide under pillows if they really are that afraid. I've always taken my rats out to bond with me in pairs so they're more comfortable because they're with a cagemate. Spend as much time with them as you can, be positive and happy around them and don't make any fast movements as this will scare them. Remember that you won't get an immediate bond with your rats, and it can take months before a rat stops squirming when you pick them up, but you will notice great improvements over time. Don't give up on them! All the hard work brings great rewards, and soon enough your rats will be overly eager for you to let them out of their cage. Good luck!


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

I think that it really does depend on the rat and how much they have already been handled. I've never had a pet shop rat, but I've seen pet shop rats in the shops, and most of them are weary of the people in front of the glass. I know that when you get them home you have to give them time to trust you. I've had hamsters from the pet shop before and they each took a bit of time, and one I never really tamed.

My four rats are from a breeder, and I handled each of them before I bought them, and all of them wanted to play or explore and three of them climbed on to my shoulder within a few minutes of the breeder handing me them. As soon as I got them home and in the cage they were more or less happy with their surroundings and clearly wanted out. The first two I got (almost three weeks ago) are now very confident and as soon as I open the cage door they want attention. The two I got a few days ago happily come out their cage, and to my hand, and occasionally get on my hand with all feet (and sometimes run up my arm), and don't mind being picked up. I imagine these two will also gain a bit more confidence as they get used to me and settle in to their group.

So my advice is, if the rats want out their cage and want attention, then let them have that. If they are not showing signs that they want this, then leave them a day or so to let them settle in then start the work of encouraging them out and bonding with them.


----------



## Arshness (Nov 12, 2011)

They've been mostly left alone for a few days. We've stopped to interact, let them sniff at us, etc. But they don't seem interested.
Today, I got the cage onto the table and sat down with them and tried to interact. I pulled the small one (Salem) out and held him in my hands and he kept running and running and running and I just had to keep moving my hands to give him the next place to step so he wouldn't get away from me. Finally he gave up and I held him cupped against my chest for a while and petted him. Eventually he made a tooth chattering sound and I assumed he liked it from what I've read... he would NOT take a treat from my hand even tho they hadn't been fed yet this morning. I finally put him back in the cage after petting him for probably 20 minutes. Then I tried to get the larger one (Rios) out and he refused to get onto my hand and everytime I tried to scoop him up, he'd nibble at my fingers ... so I finally decided to just let him stay, put food in the age and he started eating. Salem did not eat. He ran and hid, frantically. Rios sat there eating so I started petting him. He tried to run off. I just kept petting him wherever he went, without disturbing his food. He would stop sometimes and sniff my fingers, then nibble at them a little then go back to eating. I just kept petting him for another 20 minutes or more. Finally I put them both away and they seemed to frantically run about the cage for a moment, climbing, sniffing, just... frantic. 

So finally they calmed down and started just both eating and drinking again. Rios is so funny. He sits next to the water bottle, eats and sips a little as he goes. So cute.
I just wish they seemed to want any attention at all. Am I doing it right? Is this good?
I have tried to make a good impression with them. I would just keep doing this every day if I don't hear it's not good... but I wish I could tell better if I was doing okay. 

Does their behavior sound right?


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

It sounds like you're doing everything perfect for now. 
Just remember that these ratties are in a completely different world.
They want to explore their environment and get comfortable with it and with you. Good luck!


----------



## Arshness (Nov 12, 2011)

*Still having trouble...*

Hi guys...

I was wondering if I could get any further advice.

It's been nearly a month since these guys came home with me and they're still skittish, difficult to interact with and don't really seem to like/want me to take them out of their cage. I've done my best to let them have time to get used to their new home, have played with them by getting them out and letting them roam my shoulders both singularly and as a pair and have tried to give them good treats and toys. They seem to greet each new attempt by me to play with them almost like it was the first time again. They seem to start over and over on getting used to me. They chill sometimes and other times they're just frantic.

I can't really seem to get them to expect my interaction with them or want to come out. I always have to just pick them up and bring them out. They don't come to my hand or seem to want me to remove them from their cage. Once on my shoulder they will run all around then eventually chill down and settle in for the most part until I put them away again. 

I'm not sure what else to do. I do my best to play with them and I try to give them treats but they refuse to take a treat from my hand. Even if they seem to want the food, they won't accept it from me.If I put it in their bowl they'll take it after I leave it alone.

They seem so sweet and cute when I'm not messing with them but as soon as I get them out they freak.

Any further help or advice would be appreciated. 

Arsh


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

With mine, I grabbed them, each one in turn, one Sunday after church, while they were still sleepy. I kept them with me for over twenty minutes each, so that they could get used to me and my smell. The boys mostly wanted to explore the bed, although one of them did curl up between my feet and snooze for a while before I put him back in the cage. The girls both curled up between my shoulder and neck on the pillow while I stroked them; eventually they both started bruxing. Since then, I've had different experiences interacting with them. When they are wide awake, they don't have much interest in cuddling--they want to explore!

A couple of them now come to the door of the cage to check me out, and sometimes will even climb up my arm to my shoulder. The other two prefer to lounge in their hammock, although they're not averse to being played with if I go get them. They seem to respond differently to different treats on different days. Sometimes what was a big success a day or two ago will be a big yawn today, or vice versa. Rats!


----------



## supMike (Dec 10, 2011)

*Relax*

I'd say, take it easy. If you have pet store rats, it's gonna take some time to socialize them. It's better to interact with them less than try to force interaction and associate your presence with stress in their minds. When it comes to calming them down, I've noticed that spending time with them on the bed is a great way to introduce them to being handled. As they scurry about, pick them up randomly (gently, but quickly) and move them across the bed. Keep 'em real close to the bed level so they don't freak out, and eventually they'll understand that being picked up doesn't mean they're about to be dropped into the abyss. The first few weeks are critical for the ratties to get accustomed to the new environment. I recommend holding off on full cleaning for the first couple of weeks - they seem to get agitated if you totally wipe their smell off of the cage. MAKE SURE YOU LEAVE NESTING MATERIAL INTACT! Even if they soil their sleeping area, make sure you save whatever they sleep on and return it after you clean. It really does make a difference in their confidence to have their scent somewhere after you've cleaned. - thoughts from a first-time rat owner


----------



## Arshness (Nov 12, 2011)

It's already been around a month, like I said tho... So there's no way for me to take the advices on how to handle the first few weeks now. That time has already passed. I've done the best I knew how with them. I haven't pushed/forced them to interact when they straight bolted from me. But I've gotten them out several times and let them just ride on my shoulders at my desk. They still don't seem to want to come near me by choice.

I guess I'm just scared I've gotten a pair of rats that were from really bad stock or some such and I fear they won't come around since they seem to really not have made any progress. I don't know what to do better than what I've been doing.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I found that using the same blanket every time, like a cheap fleece blanket - helped a skittish rat feel more at-ease. I would put the blanket across my chest before taking them out (one at any given moment), place them right on the blanket and bundle them up securely. Then I could take them all bundled onto my lap if I wanted to sit, or onto my chest etc. if I wanted to lay and watch tv. Pretty much, the rat would settle down and get comfy, then I would pet their head or scritch their ears and they would brux! Eventually, all I had to do is open the cage door and show the rats the blanket and one of them would climb onto it. I even wrapped the blanket like a shawl for the rats to sit on my shoulder. ^_^ hope this might be helpful.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

My first two girls are from the pet store. I used a bonding pouch with mine - similar to mink's idea with the blanket. It's just a little sack made of fleece with a long handle so I could wear it around my neck. The first few times I used it they were excited and a little frightened and got frantic pretty quick. As soon as that happened, I put them back in the cage, even if it had only been a minute or two. Eventually, the time out got longer and longer without reaching the frantic stage, and now they don't get frantic at all and I don't bother with the pouch. It's been about two months. 

I don't force my girls out. I don't actually pick them up and take them out unless were going to the play room. I open the cage door and talk to them until they come out to me. They started by peeking out, then standing up on the edge, then taking a step or two out. Each new step got praised and rewarded - a Cheerio or cornflake, something special. Now they come out and climb all over me. At first it was all about the treats - now they don't get one until they go back in, and at this point that's usually my decision and not theirs. 

Everything was very gradual, and at the rattie's pace. You are doing just fine, and so are they - you're doing everything right. It just takes time sometimes. Don't get discouraged, keep in mind they're very, very curious little critters and once they figure out that YOU=GOOD THINGS, they'll warm up more and more. Be as consistent as you can, maybe try the same little routine every time you open the cage door to interact with them so they come to know what to expect.


----------



## Arshness (Nov 12, 2011)

Well... additionally, I can't really just open the door and let them come out. Salem has tried repeatedly to bolt behind the bookshelf and has succeed sometimes in getting away from me. Then trying to get him back to me was very hard and I was afraid he'd get hurt or scared or lost. 

I don't think my house is rat-safe enough to let them chance getting out and away from me. It's also hard because no amount of treat or type of treat seems to interest them enough they will take it from my hand and be lured out or anything like that. I'm doing my best just by getting them on my shoulders. I really didn't think that it was going to be this difficult to get them to bond with me. I'm a little surprised by that, I admit. I'm just going to keep trying tho. They're so cute. I just wish they seemed to like me better.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

How old were your ratties when you got them? If they are more than just a few weeks old, you will have to take some time to get them where you want them. I got Korra from the feeder bin when she was barely three weeks old and got lucky. Even though she was too young to be from her mom, she bonded to me perfectly within days. Yue looked to be about 2 or so months when I got her from the same feeder bin. She was not handled at all and it showed. She was jumpy and loud noises would send her into fits of fear. Even now, 5 months later, she still gets unsure alot. Often times, I will come back into my room when the girls are on my bed and she will freeze because she doesn't realize who I am. I have to slowly put my hand near her nose and let her sniff. She instantly realizes who I am and unfeezes again. But it took TONS of time. 
My advice to you is to get a old sweatshirt or hoodie of yours and make that your rat shirt. I have two rat hoodies. One smells strongly of me and has been mine for about 6 years. The other smells of me and my boyfriend and makes them like him as well. But they need to be not skin tight and I wouldn't make it one you like to wear in public often. They won't like it at first, but take the boys out and put them inside the shirt(I would wear another shirt underneath the hoodie to avoid claws and accidental pees and poops). Sit on a chair or couch watching tv or reading and let them run around inside. They will enjoy the dark enclosed area and get used to your smell. Mine enjoy is so much now that right when I take them out they run up my arms and into my collar


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I use blankets and pockets for mine, too.

My entirely non-skittish dying girly loves blankets. She's sleeping on my feet under my blanket right now. 

To tame my newest baby, Marlena, I held her and talked to her, and made sure she saw me bringing treats even if she wouldn't eat from my hands yet. Now when I come into the room, she climbs the side of her cage and looks at me all wide eyed and wanting out/wanting snacks. I usually get her something.

When I tamed my first rat I just spent a TON of time with him. That will work also, and is truly my preferred method, but for Marlena, these first few days the time I have has been taken up by tending to Rosebud.


----------



## weaverc12 (Dec 14, 2011)

*a little help*

Okay so I've had many rats over the past 2 years and I thinki could help ya out.. the most accurate way to socialize rats is to trust train. Which means you get them to like simply by giving them treats more and more everyday. Start out with small, low fat treats like rice crispy cereal, then progressively move to a snack they can't grab from you and run with; yogurt makes for a good snack. You can put yogurt on a spoon and stick it in the opening of their cage where the door opens. Don't stick it all the way in their and put it in their face, That defeats the purpose. They will have tosit their and eat from the spoon. And even if they grab a bunch in their hand... if you dobthis one totwo times a day, they will eventually not run and chill out. From their you can lure them onto your hand with better tasting treats.. which I couldn't tell ya what they are because every rat is different and has different preferences okay after This process is at IRS peak and you have found a little progressive over a week or two, now you can get them used to you by simply carryinfthem around on your shoulder. I find that the best way to dothis is to out a hoodie on and let them go from the front pocket to the hood itself, and onto your shoulder oncemore. My rats takeir to the next level and crawl all throughout my shirt. This will get That rat used to being around your house, around you, and possible noises that might scare them. You can do this for 10-20 minutes a few times a day. Oh and if they poop or pee on YOU... get over it. It comes with being a rat owner. And one tip.. I read that you feed them snacks through the bars.. that is a HUGE no-no!! Thiais the reason why they would bite fingers. Please refrain from doing this. If you have ANY other questions please ask away. I have only 2 rats currentlybut sometime this week, one of my females is expecting. So I'm reaaaallly excited, but food luck!!


----------



## weaverc12 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm sorry for all They errors, I had to type that on my phone.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

The food may or may not work. Yue didn't start taking food from me until about 1 month ago. She was just never interested in it at all. With her I had to build the trust before she would take the food.


----------

